# Just got the Ipad mini



## stevene9

I like it a lot. I got it for my wife so when she is  away on business trips she can get her work email and read her kindle books on the same device. She thinks smartphones are too small for heavy email use. Nice unit and works perfectly. Since we are on the same account I can download all the apps from my ipad to hers for free.


----------



## Cuechick

Pics please!

Did you have to wait in line? Apple store? What city?


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Thanks for the review! Considering it for a Christmas present. Regular ipad or mini....


----------



## Meemo

I almost wish I hadn't seen the Mini today - I really liked it.  I also really like my Fire HD though, and the $180 price difference for the 32gb models. But man, the Mini is lovely...


----------



## stevene9

Sorry, I've never uploaded a pic. It's a smaller Ipad. Plenty of pictures on the Apple sight. I generally read until 4 or 5 in the morning, so I tried logging onto the Apple site after midnight. It was down while they changed it. I tried it every half hour or so until I got in around 2:30am. Odered it online. Received it Nov 2. While I love my Kindle PW, the mini is a nice size for reading. I have an Ipad 1, so I needed the adapter for the 30 pin to lightning plug. Worked fine. It immediately downloaded an OS update. Itunes had no trouble with it either.


----------



## hsuthard

I can't wait to check them out in person. I'm still wondering about the mini; I love the iTouch and the ipad already. I'm a bit peeved about the new Retina ipad 4. I saw speed tests that say its more than twice as fast as my ipad3.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I'm safe mentioning this here, since the BRATs don't come to KB...

I picked up one yesterday at Best Buy. Walked in around 9 AM and walked out with the last 16GB that they had. It's not for me, right now it's just for testing. My oldest daughter asked me what I thought because she was interested in getting one. She'd like an iPad, but doesn't like the larger size. She has a Kindle Fire (original) and likes it, but isn't head over heels. I told her I didn't know, but the general consensus was that the screen wasn't great and the price was high for what you get.. I decided I'd see if I could get my hands on one and compare it to my current Fire HD and my current iPad 2. If I didn't like it, I'd return it and if I did like it, it would be wrapped up and put under the Christmas tree for her.

So far, I have to say that I love it. As a matter of fact, I love it so much, I'm seriously considering selling my iPad 2 and getting one of these little guys for myself. Not only that, (here's the biggie) I'm thinking that it may replace my Kindle as well! <GASP> I'll wait for a second while you pick yourselves up off the floor..........

Don't worry, its just a thought at this point. I will take my time before I make a decision THAT drastic, but that should go to show you how impressed I am with this little guy. I've read many complaints about the screen resolution. I don't have an iPad 3 or 4 to compare it to, but I'm quite happy with it. It's better than my iPad 2. My iPad has more of a blue tinge to the screen, this has more of a grayish tinge to it. It's not much of a difference, but is certainly noticeable. The resolution is Just a bit sharper. I've never liked reading in my iPad.. Not so much because of the backlight, but because of the size. It's just too big to snuggle up with. I've found that the mini is much, much more reader friendly. The sepia option is a great choice for reading at night (which I've used in the past on my iPad 2).

I have to play when the BRATs aren't around, so my time with it has been limited. I was concerned I'd have trouble with the smaller keyboard or that the print would be too small for me to read on websites, but neither of those are an issue.

To me the price difference is a non-issue. I'd rather pay a bit more and have a device that I'm in love with, than pay less and get a device I'm just ok with. If I were to buy one for myself, I'd get the 32GB wifi & 3G/LTE version. I'm not in love with the Fire and only use it for movies & TV shows. I am heavily invested in the Apple ecosystem and I'm ok with that. I like that I can easily sync between my devices and to me, it's worth the extra cost and since I'm already so invested, if I were to switch to another device, I'd be spending quite a bit of time and money converting and/or replacing what I already have.


----------



## Meemo

I'm trying to resist, but the more I think on it, the more I'm really thinking like you Heather - I've been looking today for an ePub reading app for iOS that I could like as much as Aldiko - Stanza would fit the bill for now but at some point I worry that it'll be rendered useless since Amazon has no plans to update it again, and some future version of iOS will probably kill it.  Bluefire could maybe work, or one I found today called ShuBook.  Just need to decide before Nov 25 whether I'm returning the Fire - which I like in a lot of ways, but I really miss having GO Launcher installed for organizing my apps.  

I'm assuming the Amazon Video app will work on the Mini.  The difference in screen size was noticeable when we held the HD up next to the Mini, which would be nice for videos.  And with some tweaking of margins the screen size would be manageable (I do love the Fire's 7" screen for books).  Yeah, the more I think about it the less I worry about the price difference.  The one other thing I'd miss is the magazine apps I have for the Fire - I could always keep the original Fire for them...but that's just crazy talk...    Oh and my Android Pyramid Solitaire game.   I'd miss that too.     Actually I've got a lot of kids' interactive book apps for the grandkids so I'd need to either keep the Nook Color (which I really don't love) or the Fire for those.

And by the way - I've realized that I'm reading more and more on my Fire - especially when I use Aldiko where I can really customize background & font colors to make it more eInk-like.  I like the extra screen space.  The obvious trade-off is battery life.  But I could see myself reading mostly on the Mini if I could find the right app - the thinness & lightness really did impress me.  Geez, I'm talking myself into it here...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Any app that works on the iPad will work on the mini, so yes, the Amazon Video app will work. 

I have Solitaire City on my iPad and love it. It has a gazillion different versions, including pyramid.. I know, not helping you resist.


----------



## sosha

I went and saw a minipad today.  Since I plan on using my tablet as a video viewer, I wAs totally underwhelmed at the resolution of the screen.  The movie trailers were visibly less sharp thAn the fire hd.  

On the other hand, this thing is hella light.


----------



## Cuechick

I want to look at it, I also have the iPad 1. I would use to show my photography work, as a portfolio supplement, so I want to wait and see if the next version has the retna display... 



 stevene9 said:


> I have an Ipad 1, so I needed the adapter for the 30 pin to lightning plug.


Did it not come with a power cord? I am not sure I understand why you needed an adapter?


----------



## luvmykindle3

stevene9 said:


> I like it a lot. I got it for my wife so when she is away on business trips she can get her work email and read her kindle books on the same device. She thinks smartphones are too small for heavy email use. Nice unit and works perfectly. Since we are on the same account I can download all the apps from my ipad to hers for free.


Congrats!! I'm so tempted to get one!


----------



## kwajkat

Well I broke down and got one. I was going to resist but when I saw it I was impressed. Yes I do wish it was a bit cheaper and had a retina screen.  I love it, it is so much lighter than the larger ipad and the kindle fire. As for the screen it is almost identical to the Fire HD. Trust me screen resolution is a major factor for me and I was surprised because I have gotten so use to the retina I was prepared to not like it. Boy was I ever wrong!!!!

Personally I like it better than the Fire just because I can use all my apps with it and it isn't as limited as the fire is because the fire runs on a highly modified android system.  If you look at the specs you will realize that it really isn't that much over priced. It is almost an inch larger screen wise to the fire.

Cuestick, yes it comes with the cord and plug (unlike the fire which just comes with the cord). What they were referring to was the new apple products (iphone, ipad mini and ipad 4th gen) use a smaller plug than the standard 30 pin one. If you want to use other products you need an adapter to make them work with the standard 30 pin plugs. Personally I like the new smaller plug as it sticks in the hole much more securely than the 30 pin one. 

Anyway I love it and am very happy with it. It is so much easier to carry around and hold.  Now if I could just get a paperwhite with a good screen!!


----------



## mooshie78

sosha said:


> I went and saw a minipad today. Since I plan on using my tablet as a video viewer, I wAs totally underwhelmed at the resolution of the screen. The movie trailers were visibly less sharp thAn the fire hd.
> 
> On the other hand, this thing is hella light.


I'd think a larger tablet would be better for watching movies anyway. I don't watch on my tablet hardly at all as I mainly just watch on my big screen, but I definitely wouldn't want to watch a movie on a 7" tablet. But I'm a movie buff and think films need to be seen on big screens. 

Anyway, yeah the Fire HD has a better resolution. And if movie watching is a main tablet use, then a 16x9 widescreen tablet like the Fire will be better than the 4:3 iPads as well. For me the 4:3 is better for my tablet needs since that's mostly reading a lot of document reading. But 16x9 is better for videos since most movies are 2:35:1 or 1:78:1 ratios (with the latter being very close to 16x9, and thus not much black bars on the top and bottom of the screen).


----------



## Meemo

sosha said:


> I went and saw a minipad today. Since I plan on using my tablet as a video viewer, I wAs totally underwhelmed at the resolution of the screen. The movie trailers were visibly less sharp thAn the fire hd.
> 
> On the other hand, this thing is hella light.


Your eyes must be better than mine - I had them side by side and didn't see that much difference. Then again my eyes are at least as old as dirt...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Just a few quick observations from my trip to Best Buy last nite.

new mini iPad: larger footprint, larger screen, thinner than Fire HD. Seemed lighter.

So larger (not by much) but thinner (not by much).

Being familiar with both Android and Apple devices, I'd say that for me, it' s not worth the extra $$$ over a Nexus, Galaxy S, or Kindle Fire HD.

It was really nice ergonomically (lighter) and larger screen but no way is that enough to justify the extra $$ for me. Esp. since I think the screen resolution on the new Fire looked better. 

I also didnt get to check to see if they had something similar to the sepia tone setting (which I love) for reading...can anyone with a new mini iPad answer that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Kindle App for iPad has a sepia background with darker brown text.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Thanks Betsy!


----------



## Leanne King

iBooks does sepia too, and reads epubs.


----------



## mkelley

I've owned the iPad 2 (and upgraded to the iPad 3) and had been jonesing after the mini since even before it was officially announced, but the announcement left me kind of cold (in terms of features).  But Best Buy sent me the email and I went down there on Friday and held one in my hand and I had to have it.

Now I'm thinking I may dump my iPad 3.  Yep, that's right, even the Retina display iPad seems nowhere near as nice as the mini.  I can't compare it to the new Fire, but my wife's year old fire looks like a dinosaur next to it (WAY too heavy and thick).  And I don't want to pick up my iPad 3 anymore -- that's a brick.

Is the display wonderful?  No, it's very nice but it won't blow anyone away.  But, seriously, how good a display do you need?  The display is at least as good as the monitor I'm looking at right now, the one I spend hours a day working on, and it's probably better.  Given how much heavier it would end up being with a Retina display I'm not sure I'd want one anyway.

The one problem (and from the standpoint of this forum it's not an insignificant one) is finding a good e-reading app.  I'm *very* picky and have gone through them all: iBooks, Koko, BlueFire, Shubooks, Kindle... you name it, I've tried it.  The only one I was in love with was Stanza, and it doesn't work (well) on IOS6 (and development is discontinued so it never will).  Shubooks is the closest in terms of features in viewing, but the library organization is pretty crappy.  The others all have drawbacks to various degrees, at least compared to Stanza.  Then again, I AM finicky (as I said) and want complete control over the paragraph spacing and indent.  If you aren't as particular you might well be happy with any or all of the aforementioned applications.

As for the rest -- this is the iPad Apple should have come out with originally (if they had I don't think any 7" tablet would even be on the market today.  It's just that good).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I agree that the screen is great. It's so very noticeable just how much better it is every time I pick up my iPad 2. I used to think the screen on my iPad 2 was great, but now it looks fuzzy and blue-ish every time I look at it. 

While this iPad is destined to be a gift, I have placed an order for a 32 GB wifi & 3G and my iPad 2 is going up for sale. I love the size, love the screen, love everything about it.


----------



## Cheryl M.

mkelley said:


> The only one I was in love with was Stanza, and it doesn't work (well) on IOS6


I haven't had any problems with my stanza, but I haven't been reading much in the last few months. I may have just not made it work hard enough yet to see the problems. I wish AMZ hadn't bought it.


----------



## mkelley

If you go to settings and attempt to change anything it will lock up on your (and you will have to completely close out the app and/or reboot the iPad to get it working again).  You can still change font size and adjust certain things that aren't in that settings dialog, though, but since one of the biggest draws is how well Stanza allow you to control settings it makes using it in IOS6 kind of pointless.


----------



## mkelley

Oh, and ironically today Amazon emailed me and said my Paperwhite (which I ordered Thursday prior to going down to Best Buy the next day and getting the mini, and which wasn't going to come until December 17th) was coming this Saturday.  So I cancelled (I would have just let the order come and evaluate it, but someone said on the Kindle threads that no Kindle can control paragraph spacing or indent, and that's a deal breaker for me).

No big deal -- the mini is perfect and I doubt whether I could use another device (now my biggest issue is deciding whether to dump my iPad 3 or not.  I can get around $350 for it, but I'm not so sure I shouldn't just keep it for that price).


----------



## Cuechick

Well I am now considering selling my iPad 1 to get a mini... I can probably get at least 200.00 for it which is more than I thought... 
I want to go see the mini first... may head out today to check it out... 

I can not imagine giving up my fairly new kindle for it but you never know? Mine is fairly new and the whole backlight thing is still an issue for me for long term reading.


----------



## mkelley

If you like your iPad at all I can almost promise you'll love the mini (particularly coming from an iPad 1 -- the display will look MUCH better).

I know there are lots of folks who love their Kindles but my wife and I could never get used to the indirect lighting thing (which is why she ended up with a Fire).  I thought the Paperwhite might have been the answer until the mini came out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

mkelley said:


> If you like your iPad at all I can almost promise you'll love the mini (particularly coming from an iPad 1 -- the display will look MUCH better).
> 
> I know there are lots of folks who love their Kindles but my wife and I could never get used to the indirect lighting thing (which is why she ended up with a Fire). I thought the Paperwhite might have been the answer until the mini came out.


I'm completely surprised with how much I enjoy reading on it. I have not used my Kindle since I got my Mini. I use the Kindle app and the sepia setting. It doesn't bother my eyes at all.


----------



## Cuechick

But you can't download samples or can you?


----------



## Toby

Geesh Heather & others, you are enabling me again. I have the Fire HD 7", which I love & am keeping, but my Comcast email loads soooo slowly, around 7 circles per email, (not my AOL), that I am wondering about whether I will keep my Fire HD 8.9" on order. Now, I reading how much people love the iPad Mini. I want 1 & I want it now! LOL! I would get the 32GB, but I would like the cellular, but not sure. I don't have a smart Phone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cuechick said:


> But you can't download samples or can you?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Cheryl M.

mkelley said:


> If you go to settings and attempt to change anything it will lock up on your (and you will have to completely close out the app and/or reboot the iPad to get it working again). You can still change font size and adjust certain things that aren't in that settings dialog, though, but since one of the biggest draws is how well Stanza allow you to control settings it makes using it in IOS6 kind of pointless.


Ah, we'll that explains why I didn't know what was happening. I haven't done that in ages.

I'm trying to decide between getting my kids a mini or giving them my iPad 2 and getting a mini for myself...lol


----------



## Toby

I just ordered the iPad Mini, 32GB, ATT, white frame. Then I cancelled the Fire HD 8.9 & the cover. The deed is done. It's Heather's fault. That's my story & I am sticking to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cuechick said:


> But you can't download samples or can you?


Cuechick,

you can download samples to any device, Cloud Reader or Kindle App you have registered to your account.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> I just ordered the iPad Mini, 32GB, ATT, white frame. Then I cancelled the Fire HD 8.9 & the cover. The deed is done. It's Heather's fault. That's my story & I am sticking to it.


It's ALWAYS my fault.


----------



## mkelley

Cheryl M. said:


> I'm trying to decide between getting my kids a mini or giving them my iPad 2 and getting a mini for myself...lol


Well, my kids are grown and out of the house but I suspect if you buy a mini for them you'll end up getting another one for yourself <g>.

For me my DW will inherit my mini when I get the Retina one that will come out late next year (and nothing tongue in cheek about this comment, as it will follow as surely as the sun follows the moon. However, I'm very okay with that, as I could not now live without a mini.)


----------



## Cuechick

I went and looked yesterday, have to say I was a bit under-whelmed... it is ok but so much heavier than my kindle with it's cover on. I think I will wait and see what comes out next, night a real priority and I am really enjoying my new iphone 5.


----------



## Meemo

Cuechick said:


> I went and looked yesterday, have to say I was a bit under-whelmed... it is ok but so much heavier than my kindle with it's cover on. I think I will wait and see what comes out next, night a real priority and I am really enjoying my new iphone 5.


I guess it depends on what you're comparing it to - my thought when I picked up the Mini was "It's so much lighter than my Fire HD".

As I type, DH is syncing his new Mini to his iPad 3 backup. We'll see how it goes - if he decides he doesn't like it I might be inheriting it (although I'd prefer white and he got the black 64GB - all they had at Best Buy was the black). I really do have to decide soon - I got my HD on Oct 25 and if I'm returning it I've only got a couple of weeks to do it. I'll play with his and see how I like the reality of it. I'd miss my Kindle magazine apps, that's about the only thing I'd lose (that and Aldiko, but I'd be okay with Stanza as long as an iOS update doesn't kill it dead, and I'm sure it will eventually).


----------



## Toby

Well, I am still keeping my Fire HD 7" as well. Amazon did a great job with the glare issue on this tablet, as well as other things. My 2 cents is that every tablet has their pros & cons. I don't have the Mini yet, & have not seen 1 in person, but I am hoping that I will love it as well. I am also keeping my new PW as I love that.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apple is teasing me....

Dear Heather,
Good news - we plan to ship your iPad in the next five business days. We'll email you with a tracking number and carrier information once your iPad is on the way.
Additionally, you can now view your delivery date and order details by visiting apple.com/orderstatus.
The Apple Store

This is for my 32 GB wifi & 3G.


----------



## BruceS

Luvmy4brats said:


> Apple is teasing me....
> 
> Dear Heather,
> Good news - we plan to ship your iPad in the next five business days. We'll email you with a tracking number and carrier information once your iPad is on the way.
> Additionally, you can now view your delivery date and order details by visiting apple.com/orderstatus.
> The Apple Store
> 
> This is for my 32 GB wifi & 3G.


Doesn't apple know that teasing Heather is the job for members of KB? 
I thought we had an exclusive contract.


----------



## Toby

Me too! I almost had a cow, because the Mini is supposed to come on Wed, the 21st, & I just changed my hairdresser's app to Wed, the 21st, the day before Thanksgiving. Since we have to sign for it, I will be a wreck. I go out of town for my hair & then will have to rush home in the horrible holiday traffic. I am hoping it comes before or after. If not, I hope they deliver on Friday. My hairdresser, who I told today, said that they, FedEx doesn't deliver on Sat. I didn't get the tracking number yet. I don't want them to leave it at the door or with a neighbor.


----------



## luvmy4brats

FedEx delivers on Saturdays out here. It's UPS that doesn't deliver on the weekend for me.


----------



## mkelley

Meemo said:


> that and Aldiko, but I'd be okay with Stanza as long as an iOS update doesn't kill it dead, and I'm sure it will eventually).


Unfortunately, the latest IOS update did indeed kill Stanza, at least insofar as setting your preferences beyond font size. Any of the advanced stuff (line spacing, paragraph spacing, etc.) is not available, although it will default to whatever you had before on any previous install (so you can read with whatever you had, just not change anything).

I am using Shubooks which is the closest thing I've found to Stanza -- it's *very* close, so much that I don't miss Stanza much, and it's still supported (and under development with new versions always coming out) so it's not a total loss, but there are things about Stanza I'm hoping make it in there eventually.

BTW, I also wanted white but because I got it at Best Buy (and all they got there were the 16GB white models) I got the black 32GB and now I'm glad I did. The black actually looks a lot better than the white, and the white shows fingerprints much worse (at least according to reviews I've read -- can't speak to it in hand except to say the black looks VERY cool, even better than my iPad 3).


----------



## R. M. Reed

I looked at the Mini in an Apple store today. Very light, and easy to hold. However I have an iPad 2 and a Kindle so I don't need it. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Meemo

mkelley said:


> Unfortunately, the latest IOS update did indeed kill Stanza, at least insofar as setting your preferences beyond font size. Any of the advanced stuff (line spacing, paragraph spacing, etc.) is not available, although it will default to whatever you had before on any previous install (so you can read with whatever you had, just not change anything).
> 
> I am using Shubooks which is the closest thing I've found to Stanza -- it's *very* close, so much that I don't miss Stanza much, and it's still supported (and under development with new versions always coming out) so it's not a total loss, but there are things about Stanza I'm hoping make it in there eventually.
> 
> BTW, I also wanted white but because I got it at Best Buy (and all they got there were the 16GB white models) I got the black 32GB and now I'm glad I did. The black actually looks a lot better than the white, and the white shows fingerprints much worse (at least according to reviews I've read -- can't speak to it in hand except to say the black looks VERY cool, even better than my iPad 3).


I found ShuBook last week after I saw the Mini - I haven't played with it too much but I like what I've seen - I've only picked up the free version so far. I knew that Stanza was semi-broken, I can live with it for the most part, aside from the fact that it's insisting that a book I tried to download from Calibre has DRM and it doesn't. ShuBook did open it.

I love my white iPhone so I think I'll be okay with the white Mini if I decide to get it.



R. M. Reed said:


> I looked at the Mini in an Apple store today. Very light, and easy to hold. However I have an iPad 2 and a Kindle so I don't need it. Maybe in a year or two.


Need? Eek , is "need" a factor??


----------



## Patricia

What about watching Amazon videos on the mini?  Has anyone seen how they look?


----------



## MagentaSunset

I received my white 16GB Mini on 11/2 (pre- ordered from Apple).  We have the original iPad and the iPad3; I wanted this mainly for travel (lighter and smaller profile) and for surfing/reading in bed.  I have arthritis in both hands and the Mini makes things much easier in that regard.  The screen resolution was not a deal-breaker for me.  I love the smaller size.  We are heading to Florida on Monday and any reduction in weight for my carry-on is definitely a plus.  It will help in a similar vein for business travel. 

Right around this time last year I was eagerly awaiting the arrival of the Fire.  I have been underwhelmed with it and rarely use it, although other family members do.  We still love and use our Kindles; I could never give them up. I suspect another Mini is in our future.


----------



## Meemo

I haven't watched an entire show or movie on the Mini but I did just pull up the Amazon Video app and watched a few minutes of a TV show - the videos don't take up the full screen but they look great to my aging eyes, and the speakers competed well with the football game that's on TV.


----------



## sosha

Meemo said:


> I haven't watched an entire show or movie on the Mini but I did just pull up the Amazon Video app and watched a few minutes of a TV show - the videos don't take up the full screen but they look great to my aging eyes, and the speakers competed well with the football game that's on TV.


So, you can access the Prime video library on the iPad?


----------



## luvmy4brats

sosha said:


> So, you can access the Prime video library on the iPad?


Yes... There's an app for that.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info., Heather.


----------



## Meka

I had the chance to play with the iPad Mini yesterday in the Apple store and I loved it. I originally wanted a Nexus 7, but to me the Mini is built better and I prefer the larger screen size, which is perfect for reading books and web surfing. I'm hoping I can get one as a Christmas present to myself. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patricia

I am getting *so* close to ordering one of these. (Thanks to all of you.)


----------



## Toby

Well then, can I enable you to buy 1? You know you want 1. Life is short. Have some fun. Heather ordered 1 for herself. She is my enabler. I am studying under her excellent training to become a master enabler. It's a lot of work, but so worth it.


----------



## J H Bogran

Well, I sure know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> Well then, can I enable you to buy 1? You know you want 1. Life is short. Have some fun. Heather ordered 1 for herself. She is my enabler. I am studying under her excellent training to become a master enabler. It's a lot of work, but so worth it.


Heehee


----------



## Meemo

Just got mine yesterday. I always said a 7" iPad was my "dream" tablet, and I was right. It has the overall footprint of a 7" tablet but the slightly bigger screen.  Love the thinness and lightness. Love the white bezel. Now I just need the cover(s) I ordered for it - one has shipped but no clue when it'll actually arrive since it gave me a "slow boat" arrival estimate. In the meantime I have a sleeve for it. 

Funny - the Apple rep at the store where I got it asked why I preferred white - I told him it looks cuter with a girly pink or purple case.


----------



## hsuthard

Meemo said:


> Funny - the Apple rep at the store where I got it asked why I preferred white - I told him it looks cuter with a girly pink or purple case.


That's why I like white, too!


----------



## Patricia

Okay, I finally did it and ordered the mini. 

And yes, I got it in white with the pink smart cover, too.  It looks so pretty.


----------



## Toby

Mine has shipped from China. I am expected to get it the Monday following Thanksgiving. It said 4:30PM  I am not sure if the delivery by FedEx will be at 4:30PM or that it will be delivered by 4:30PM. Does anyone know?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> Mine has shipped from China. I am expected to get it the Monday following Thanksgiving. It said 4:30PM I am not sure if the delivery by FedEx will be at 4:30PM or that it will be delivered by 4:30PM. Does anyone know?


Ours are probably traveling together. I think it's before 4:30. My FedEx guy usually gets here around 9 am. My original tracking from Apple said Friday, but FedEx is saying Monday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will arrive Friday. I sold my iPad 2 last night and have to pack it up and ship it off by Wednesday. The idea of going nearly a week without is just scary.

I also have the white with pink . I've been questioning my choice and wondering if I should have gotten the black one instead. My iPhone is white and my iPad 2 was black. I like them both. But I think my daughter will be getting a black one, so having 2 different colors will make it easier to tell them apart.


----------



## Meemo

I'm liking my white iPhone 5 so much I knew I wanted the white Mini. DH's phone & Mini are both black, although he has much more substantial cover for his Mini than I want for mine. I'd ordered one of the free ZooGue iPhone 5 cases, which finally came Friday, and like it so much I may just end up ordering the same for my Mini when they're available. And the pink really is cute with the white. 

I ended up canceling the order for the off-brand cover with auto wake/sleep - I just prefer the back-only covers. The Mini fits perfectly in my Vera Bradley eReader cover, so I can use it for "transport".

For anyone interested in the ZooGue cases/covers, here's the link to the Mini version that's "coming soon", and allegedly will be free - you can sign up to be notified. http://www.zoogue.com/ipad-mini-social-case/

iPhone 5 case, which they say will be free again soon, but is well worth $9.99 IMO, is here:
http://www.zoogue.com/iphone-5-social-pro-cases/

Oh and they're offering a free stylus/pen right now too, which I ordered:
http://www.zoogue.com/free-ipad-stylus-pen/

You do pay S&H for the free items. There was a 2-month wait for the phone cover - apparently demand far outstripped supply but they did send a few updates by email, and did allow me to change my order a bit as well, so I'm happy with them so far. I'd gotten so used to not having a case on the iPhone 5, I almost hated to put one on it, it's so slim & lightweight - but this case adds very little bulk but nice "grip" so I don't worry about it slipping out of my hands, especially this time of year when my hands are colder and drier. The Mini scares me a bit too, I'm terrified of dropping it!


----------



## Toby

Thanks Heather! Good to know. I will stay home from work unless it comes in time. if it comes in time, then it's off to work I go. I got the white with a Moko Pink Hardshell Smartcover from Amazon. I had gotten the pink smartcover from Apple for my iPad 2. It's so pretty & girly. I am glad to hear that my iPad Mini's is in good company.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just checked the tracking and mine is in Baltimore. I might get it tomorrow.. Unless of course, they decide to hold onto it for a couple of days for some unknown reason. 

Edited to add: it's out for delivery!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's here, and it's lovely... The LTE is quite speedy. I'm so happy. 

Toby, did yours show up today too?


----------



## Toby

Mine came as well!   I was going to ask you the same question, Heather. When I checked last night, it said that it had shipped from Alaska & expect on Mon, 11/26. I was shocked that it came today. what a happy surprise. OMG, it's so light! I had to go to work, so I am now going to get out my passwords & turn it on. I am so glad yours came today.


----------



## Toby

So far, my Apps/stuff is downloading. I did get the message, that for some Apps, I need to sync with itunes. Will check that out later. Got my email. Came here to check kindleboars. I need to set up the cell, check other things & try Seri. Have to get up early, so will do some things tomorrow. I did get scared when I pressed the power button 3 times & nothing happened, when I first started mini. Then, I plugged in the charger in the mini & I saw the Apple Logo. I had enough battery, around 80+, but will charge it overnight.


----------



## Toby

I just checked the cell. I have AT&T. There was something that said SIM PIN. Do I put that on or do I keep it off? What does that mean anyway?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't set the sim pin... Just one more number for me to try to remember. I did have to call AT&T to have it added to my data sharing plan. They took care of me in about 2 minutes. Very pleased. 

My Internet is so slow tonight, so it's taking FOREVER to restore. I just need to be patient and by the time I wake up in the morning they should be a lot closer to being done.


----------



## lynninva

I ordered the  wifi ipad mini a couple weeks ago for DD"s birthday, which was yesterday. I was hoping it would come by Wednesday, because she has a flight out for the weekend on Friday. I was bummed to see the Monday ETA, but was very excited when I checked tracking at lunch today and it was out for delivery. 

She has an Android phone that is dying. She is having fun setting up the iPad mini and is delighted with the number of good, free apps. Kindle and Amazon video were among the first that she downloaded. 

I still have not seen a mini in person. I"ll check it out when I see her at my parents' house this weekend. Maybe my iPad 3 will go to DH ( who is using my old original iPad) and I'll get a mini for myself.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Heather! Good  luck with your internet.1 more question, what is VIN? Do I put that on or off?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> Thanks Heather! Good luck with your internet.1 more question, what is VIN? Do I put that on or off?


Do you mean VPN? I think that's something to do with business networks.


----------



## Toby

I am sure you are right. It's VPN. I could not quite remember the initials. Thanks. I thought it might have something to do with business. I hope your iPad Mini finished doing the restore & updating. That's a long time. My pink Moko Smartcover is coming next week.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> I am sure you are right. It's VPN. I could not quite remember the initials. Thanks. I thought it might have something to do with business. I hope your iPad Mini finished doing the restore & updating. That's a long time. My pink Moko Smartcover is coming next week.


It did. Nearly everything was finished transferring when I got up the next morning. I absolutely love this little iPad. I've named her Minnie (I know, not very original). I also love the fact that she makes buying a purse so much easier.


----------



## Gary_Berg

VPN - virtual private network.

You might want one if you are traveling and using free WiFi, or spend a lot of time at the coffee shop online. A VPN will encrypt your data before it leaves your tablet and then It gets decrypted at the VPN providers site. Under most normal conditions you would have to pay for a VPN.

I've been using VPN Express recently, it seems to work pretty well. You can find it in the Apple App Store.


----------



## Patricia

Luvmy4brats said:


> It did. Nearly everything was finished transferring when I got up the next morning. I absolutely love this little iPad. I've named her Minnie (I know, not very original). I also love the fact that she makes buying a purse so much easier.


Love the name.  But does that mean you can name it like a Kindle where the name appears at the top? Or is that just what you're going to call it? This is going to be my first iPad.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The name doesn't show up at the top, but it does show up in iTunes and on Amazon.


----------



## Toby

Heather, that's a really cute name! I'm glad that your apps got loaded while you slept. That reminds me, I have to check out to see is if my Mini is 1 of my devices listed at Amazon, & then write down the kindle address. I tried Siri today for the 1st time. I showed my mother. Both of us were thrilled. We ended up watching a video on how to make vegetable chow mein. I held up the mini close to my mouth. LOL! How far away can you hold it & have Siri hear you? I also thought that Siri would be louder than it was, although I could hear Siri just fine.

Gary, thank you for the explaination of VPN! Good to know. I guess I will put it on. It was listed in the settings.


----------



## Gary_Berg

Toby,

You shouldn't turn on VPN unless you won't to purchase VPN service from someone and pay for your bandwidth. You have to configure the VPN on the iPad to point at a third party provider. Not worthwhile if you are at home.

If you surf at "public" locations, I'd look into it. Your email password, for example, maybe sent in clear text and someone at the location could see it. When I stay in a motel I turn VPN Express on while getting and reading my email and while reading stuff with Google Reader. While I'm just browsing the web I turn it off, but if I want to buy I turn it back on.

There are other services, such as Hotspot (something), VPN Express has both bandwidth bought for a period of time (good for say a month or two) and then bandwidth good until it is used up. For example, I bought 10Gb of VPN bandwidth for about $6, good until I used it up. It would have been less expensive to buy to be good for a month or two.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Gary! I had clicked on it, but when I saw that you had to fill in info., which I did not understand anyway, I got out of there. Good information.


----------



## Patricia

Just got my first iPad (the mini) and I love it!  I have the Kindle reading app and the Amazon video app.  But is there an app for Audible and for the Amazon app store that I can use on the iPad?


----------



## mooshie78

Not sure on Audible.

Definitely not for the Amazon App store as that is an Android app store.


----------



## R. M. Reed

You'll get your apps from the Apple app store. There is an icon for it on your Mini. Many apps are on both Apple and Android.


----------



## Patricia

I'm basically wondering how much of the stuff that I had on my Fire I can carry over to the iPad.


----------



## mooshie78

Nothing.  Anything free may also have free iOS versions you can download.

But anything you bought for your Fire would have to be re-bought.

Apple and Android (Google) are competitors so the apps will never be interchangeable.


----------



## Patricia

My Amazon books and movies work on the iPad.  And I never paid for apps or audiobooks.  I always get the free ones.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, there is an audible app. You'll need to download the version for the iPhone, but it works just fine on the iPad.


----------



## mooshie78

Patricia said:


> My Amazon books and movies work on the iPad. And I never paid for apps or audiobooks. I always get the free ones.


Yep, the content will work as you can use the Kindle App and the Amazon video app on the iPad to view it.

As far as apps, you'll just have to check and see if the things you had on the Fire are also available and free on the iPad.

Good that you didn't buy apps if you're making a permanent switch, so at least you don't lose out on anything. Though a lot of the apps you got free in the Amazon store (free app of the day, for example) are likely not free in the Apple store.


----------



## Patricia

Is anyone else having a problem with the Mini's earphone jack?  I have two sets of earphones and neither one will go all the way into the jack.  One set I just got today.


----------



## wholesalestunna

I just picked up an iPad mini today and I have a feeling my regular kindle is going to gather dust unless I'm at the beach


----------



## hsuthard

Patricia said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the Mini's earphone jack? I have two sets of earphones and neither one will go all the way into the jack. One set I just got today.


Patricia, check to see if anything has lodged itself inside the jack if you can. That happens, unfortunately.


----------



## Patricia

Thank you, hsuthard.  After calling Apple and making arrangements to return my ipad mini, I read on Apple support that the jack can be difficult at the beginning.  So I tried it again (with a little more confidence that I wouldn't break anything) and had success!  From reading on the internet, I wasn't the only one having this problem.


----------



## hsuthard

I had a man come into our store the other day with the same problem on his ipad. The headphones with mics have three indentations on them instead of two and I think that all contributes to our thinking they're fully plugged in when they're not quite.


----------



## planet_janet

DH and I bought a mini for his mom for Christmas.  He had it shipped to our house so he could get it set up for her (email, etc.), and I have to say that we were both really impressed by it. The size and weight really make it so portable.  The only downside, I think, is the lack of retina display, but the second generation will likely have it. If I had any justifiable reason to buy one for myself, I think I probably would!


----------



## geko29

Installed one in my car as a navigation/content delivery vehicle for my stereo, and it's beyond fantastic.  Super easy and convenient to pop out and carry wherever I happen to go.  I also don't mind reading on it as much as the larger iPad.  If the next gen has a retina display, the paperwhite might be my last kindle (and I own every one except the Kindle 2 and the $69 model).


----------



## laurie_lu

I got to play with an iPad Mini for the first time at Best Buy a couple days ago.  I was very impressed.  If they would have had the white/silver 32bg wifi model in stock, I would have walked out with one that very moment.  The device was incredibly light and comfortable to hold.  The screen was noticeably sharper than my iPad 2.  I realize the Mini doesn't have Retina yet but maybe the smaller screen size gives the impression of a better display.  

If I had to choose between the Kindle Fire HD and an iPad Mini, I'd choose the iPad Mini without a second thought.  Now I just need to keep checking in on nearby stores to see if they've restocked their iPad Minis.


----------



## Vet

I'm lusting after the mini! How is the display? Is it fuzzy? How do you like reading your Kindle books using the mini?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> I'm lusting after the mini! How is the display? Is it fuzzy? How do you like reading your Kindle books using the mini?


The display is sharper than the iPad 2. It made my iPad 2 look fuzzy. And I haven't read on my Kindle since getting the Mini. I just use the Kindle app on it.


----------



## Vet

I'm thinking about giving my Fire to my sister, using my iPad 2 as my home device and using my mini when I'm out. I love the larger screen for movies, but reading is a "pain". I don't use my Fire at all.


----------



## Vet

Heather, which case did you get?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have this one...



It wasn't this expensive when I got it though. I got the silver for mine and the bronze for my daughter.


----------



## Vet

I like that, but it is quite expensive! Does it add much weight?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hardly any weight or bulk at all. There are other brands that are the same style that aren't as expensive.


----------



## Vet

Thanks. I'm going to start looking at some of the others.  I really want to keep it light.


----------



## Meemo

I got this one - it's gone up a bit since I got it but still only $14.95. Heather's is probably a bit better built, but I'm happy with mine. Still thinking about picking up a second one in another color. 


Also, like Heather, I don't think I've picked up my K$79 to read since I got the Mini. I use the Fire for KOLL books and a game or two. And a few magazine apps. But I have to remind myself to use it. Don't use my iPad 1 much either. It's all about the Mini.


----------



## Vet

That's a nice case! I like the color choices. My DH gave me the money to buy a mini for Christmas! I wanted to get some opinions from those who've had some time to use it.


----------



## Meemo

Sooo...DH asked me about my case last night - the one he got for his Mini adds too much bulk and defeats the purpose of the light weight and slimness of the Mini. So he took a good look at mine and decided he wants one like it. I was going to order him the Poetic like mine, but he wanted plain black and I noticed that the MoKo plain black, which is essentially styled exactly the same way, was half the already inexpensive price - only $6.99! So I ordered that for him.


Aaaand...while I was looking...I noticed this cute Poetic case and couldn't resist. (I did say I was thinking about getting the same case in a different color ) $12.95 - a couple of bucks less than the solid colors. And there are several other cute designs. Not "pleather" like the solid colored ones.


Both are Prime shipping so will be here Saturday.


----------



## Vet

Those are really cute! I like the butterfly and the one with hearts! I thought I'd lost my obsession with cases after switching from my k2 to my k3. Oh my!


----------



## Meemo

I had a hard time choosing between the butterfly and the "tree". Will let you know how I like it when it arrives tomorrow!  Getting one-day shipping since it's coming from Kentucky and I'm in NW Florida!


----------



## Vet

Yes, I can't wait to find out how you like it!


----------



## maries

Meemo said:


> I had a hard time choosing between the butterfly and the "tree". Will let you know how I like it when it arrives tomorrow! Getting one-day shipping since it's coming from Kentucky and I'm in NW Florida!


Thanks (I think) for sharing! I ordered the tree one but no rush since I haven't even bought myself a mini yet. I will now have 2 covers for it though so I have to get one!


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> Thanks (I think) for sharing! I ordered the tree one but no rush since I haven't even bought myself a mini yet. I will now have 2 covers for it though so I have to get one!


Hey, I can relate - I too had a cover for my Mini before I had the Mini! I'd actually ordered two at the same time, but the second one has yet to arrive (I just filed a claim with Amazon about that one). These new ones are out for delivery today - used Prime 2-day shipping but they didn't have that far to come so I got "overnight" shipping!

ETA: They're here and we're both . Love the butterfly - I got a scare when my granddaughter took it to look at and left a pink/red smudge on the white front - but it cleaned right off. Different material from the "pleather" on my green one, but I like the feel of it. DH is happy with his too - will be interesting to see how his Moko holds up compared to my green Poetic one - the build is virtually the same.

In short, great first impression.


----------



## laurie_lu

I am anxious to hear how well these cases sit upright in landscape mode when the front cover is rolled back as a stand.  I have noticed with some cheaper iPad2 cases, they often tip backwards if the rolled up cover doesn't support the iPad well enough.


----------



## maries

The other case I got for DH and me was the Invellop one. It didn't ship from Amazon but it arrived fast.
http://www.amazon.com/INVELLOP-Vintage-Leatherette-Built--feature/dp/B00AEH9HYY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357387644&sr=8-3&keywords=invellop+ipad+mini+case
The Vintage blue is a soft grayish blue. Color looks accurate on my work PC but different on my home one. I also got the orange which reminds me of the orange Amazon used for the KK covers. I like both colors.

My husband had the black Poetic one already and I think this one feels a little thicker.

I folded it and set it in landscape mode and it worked (and sat) perfect.


----------



## Vet

The blue is nice. Is your mini whit?


----------



## maries

Vet said:


> The blue is nice. Is your mini whit?


I put the blue on my husband's black mini . It looks nice with the black but would look good with the white too.


----------



## Vet

Yes, that's what I'm thinking. I know that I want the white mini. It's funny, I didn't want the white iPad 2, but the white mini is so cute!


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have this one...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't this expensive when I got it though. I got the silver for mine and the bronze for my daughter.


Heather,
Did you buy a skin for your mini?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> Heather,
> Did you buy a skin for your mini?


I had a skin on it for about 3 days and wound up taking it off. It looked great, but the edges drove me crazy. The edge if the skin was right where I rest my thumb and the corners kept peeling up. Between that and not likening a skin on the front of my iPad (I always just use the back) I decided to just stick with my cover.


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> I am anxious to hear how well these cases sit upright in landscape mode when the front cover is rolled back as a stand. I have noticed with some cheaper iPad2 cases, they often tip backwards if the rolled up cover doesn't support the iPad well enough.


Mine works really well at the lower "typing" angle. Right now it's a little less stable at the higher angle, but I suspect as it loosens up a bit along those "fold lines" it will work better at that angle. It'd be fine for watching video, but I wouldn't want to play Angry Birds or anything that would require lots of touching the screen. I'll probably never know since I've got my Belkin stand for the rare times I need one, and I really prefer those fold lines remain stiffer so they don't flop around when I'm reading with the cover folded back.


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> I had a skin on it for about 3 days and wound up taking it off. It looked great, but the edges drove me crazy. The edge if the skin was right where I rest my thumb and the corners kept peeling up. Between that and not likening a skin on the front of my iPad (I always just use the back) I decided to just stick with my cover.


I ended up removing the front of the skin from my iPad 2.


----------



## hsuthard

Heather, was it a decal girl skin (are they all the same?)? I recommended a skin to a customer the other day to cover the back (she didn't want a case, but wanted to avoid scratches). I should look and see how they're laid out, I love the one on my iPhone.


----------



## maries

maries said:


> The other case I got for DH and me was the Invellop one. It didn't ship from Amazon but it arrived fast.
> http://www.amazon.com/INVELLOP-Vintage-Leatherette-Built--feature/dp/B00AEH9HYY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357387644&sr=8-3&keywords=invellop+ipad+mini+case
> The Vintage blue is a soft grayish blue. Color looks accurate on my work PC but different on my home one. I also got the orange which reminds me of the orange Amazon used for the KK covers. I like both colors.


I don't have an Amazon KK cover in blue to compare the blue to but the Amazon KK orange and the Invellop mini orange are as close to identical as I think would be possible. So now I am wondering if that means the red would be like the Amazon KK red. I loved that red!


----------



## Vet

Meemo said:


> I got this one - it's gone up a bit since I got it but still only $14.95.


I ordered this one in lavender. Of course, I'm putting the cart before the horse!


----------



## maries

Vet said:


> I ordered this one in lavender. Of course, I'm putting the cart before the horse!


You aren't alone!


----------



## Vet

Hi Marie, I remember you saying the same thing. Hopefully, I'll get one in a week or so. I'm trying to decide where to buy it. I live near an Apple Store, Wal-Mart and Best Buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> Heather, was it a decal girl skin (are they all the same?)? I recommended a skin to a customer the other day to cover the back (she didn't want a case, but wanted to avoid scratches). I should look and see how they're laid out, I love the one on my iPhone.


Yes, it was a DecalGirl. If it had only been on the back, it would have been ok. DG designed the ones for the iPad mini to wrap around the sides and up to the edge. I liked the way it looked, but just didn't like how it felt.


----------



## maries

Vet said:


> Hi Marie, I remember you saying the same thing. Hopefully, I'll get one in a week or so. I'm trying to decide where to buy it. I live near an Apple Store, Wal-Mart and Best Buy.


They still seem to sell out fast. I found the one for DH at Target. They even held it for me until I got off work. The case is empty every time I go yet.


----------



## Vet

Oh no, I'd better start checking now. Which mini are you getting?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> Oh no, I'd better start checking now. Which mini are you getting?


You probably won't have an issue getting one at the apple store (Annapolis, right?)


----------



## maries

Vet said:


> Oh no, I'd better start checking now. Which mini are you getting?


I want a black 16gb. I'm not sure I would need a 32gb. When I was looking for the one I bought DH I was finding some places had 32gb ones but not the 16. I knew he wouldn't need the 32. I tried the Apple Store here and they were out. They wouldn't hold one if they got an order in either so unless I could get there right away, they would probably be gone. Best Buy would hold one if you gave them your CC info on the phone but every time I checked the 3 stores around me, they didn't have any. I never saw any when I was at Walmart.

Which one are you getting?


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> You probably won't have an issue getting one at the apple store (Annapolis, right?)


Yes, it's the Annapolis store. Great, then I'll just call before I head out.  

Well, I'll probably get the 16gb white with cellular. My iPad 2 and iPhone are both 32gb. I don't think I'll need so much space on my mini.


----------



## Vet

Heather, which color did you get?


----------



## hsuthard

My store is still mostly always out of stock. If you call and they do have it available, though, you can logon to Apple.com and order it online and then select Pick Up In Store at the end, and they'll hold it for you (for up to two weeks) at the store until you can get there. Here's also a spot for you to put in someone else's name as a pickup person in case you won't be driving there yourself (they will check ID before handing it over).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have a white one. 32gb wifi & cellular.


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have a white one. 32gb wifi & cellular.


I like the white mini. I"ll have to decide on the storage space.


----------



## laurie_lu

I want the white 32GB wifi only model.  I have an iPad2 / Verizon 3G  one but I've never once used the 3G feature.  I also don't want to give any more of my money to Verizon.


----------



## Vet

I use 3G on my iPad 2 often, especially when I visit my mom.


----------



## maries

hsuthard said:


> My store is still mostly always out of stock. If you call and they do have it available, though, you can logon to Apple.com and order it online and then select Pick Up In Store at the end, and they'll hold it for you (for up to two weeks) at the store until you can get there. Here's also a spot for you to put in someone else's name as a pickup person in case you won't be driving there yourself (they will check ID before handing it over).


Any other tips on finding one. I didn't want to charge mine (or maybe not the whole cost) although I did try a couple of times and in store pick up wasn't available. I am thinking that I want to get the Applecare Plus for mine which was why I was hoping to just get one at the Apple Store to do all that at once. DH is basically buying it for me but if I decide to go with the 32gb than I would pay the difference along with the cost of the Applecare. I had good luck getting his at Target but then they push their protection plan. I am getting a Square Trade warranty for his mini.

So the other question - 16gb or 32gb? Opinions, please. Which did you get and why? Thanks.


----------



## Vet

maries said:


> Any other tips on finding one. I didn't want to charge mine (or maybe not the whole cost) although I did try a couple of times and in store pick up wasn't available. I am thinking that I want to get the Applecare Plus for mine which was why I was hoping to just get one at the Apple Store to do all that at once. DH is basically buying it for me but if I decide to go with the 32gb than I would pay the difference along with the cost of the Applecare. I had good luck getting his at Target but then they push their protection plan. I am getting a Square Trade warranty for his mini.
> 
> So the other question - 16gb or 32gb? Opinions, please. Which did you get and why? Thanks.


Same here, I have to pay the difference


----------



## laurie_lu

maries said:


> So the other question - 16gb or 32gb? Opinions, please. Which did you get and why? Thanks.


On my iPad2 I have used up 17.7GB. So for me, I don't want to have to worry about what I install on it for fear of running out of space.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> So the other question - 16gb or 32gb? Opinions, please. Which did you get and why? Thanks.


I've said it before (but maybe not here), but I got 32gb Mini (white), because nobody ever said "Gee, I wish I had less memory." My 16gb iPhone 4 was full to the point I couldn't update apps by the time I got my iPhone 5.  DH got 64gb, because he's kicked himself for only getting a 32gb iPad 3. His original iPad was 64gb, and that's what he'll get from now on - but he does put a lot more movies on his than I do on mine.


----------



## Vet

That's what concerns me. I've never had a 16gb device. But, I'm not sure if all of my devices need to be 32gb. I took some movies off of my iPad 2, which freed up some space. I also have quite a few apps that I wouldn't put on the mini. But, you're right Meemo, no one ever complains of having too much space.


----------



## maries

Thanks for the comments.  I will go with 32gb.  I have a K-Fire (8.9") and will still use that for some things but think the mini will be more my main tablet and go to device.    I have my work email on my iPhone and will probably have this on the mini as well.  Now just to find one.  Now that I have the gb decision I was going to check some places this afternoon and hopefully I will get lucky.  The case is anxiously waiting!


----------



## Meemo

I tell you what - the two things I use most now are my iPhone and my Mini.  And my Air - there are still a few things that are easier on a laptop (like serious typing, especially since right now I seem to have two semi-opposable thumbs).  But man, I am loving the Mini!


----------



## Vet

You guys have been wonderful! I'm also leaning toward 32gb, LTE.


----------



## maries

I just got off the phone with the Apple store and they have several.    I am off work in 3hrs and 45 minutes so hopefully there will still be there when I can get there and fortunately I work less than 2 miles away!    So I might have my mini today!

I thought about getting one with a data plan vs wifi only.  Someone at work has one that is wifi only and hasn't run into an issue.    If I do, I thought for those (hopefully) rare times I can rough it and use my iphone.


----------



## Vet

Wow! This is exciting! My Poetic case was supposed to come yesterday, hopefully, it will come today.

ETA: No such luck


----------



## Vet

maries said:


> I just got off the phone with the Apple store and they have several. I am off work in 3hrs and 45 minutes so hopefully there will still be there when I can get there and fortunately I work less than 2 miles away! So I might have my mini today!
> 
> I thought about getting one with a data plan vs wifi only. Someone at work has one that is wifi only and hasn't run into an issue. If I do, I thought for those (hopefully) rare times I can rough it and use my iphone.


I have my iPhone (unlimited data) through Verizon. I wonder if I'd mess up my data plan by tethering.


----------



## maries

I got it!  My mini is charging . I'm not sure how much time I will have to play until the weekend but just happy to have it . Now to learn more about what it can do . Even though I have an iPhone I know I haven't taken advantage of all it can do .


----------



## Vet

Congratulations! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## maries

I have it set up and added some apps . I already know I love it .


----------



## hsuthard

Glad you found it!


----------



## maries

I love the mini but the glass is very slick and not much area to hang on to so I am nervous that I don't feel like I have a good hold on it.  

I am thinking of trying a skin to help with that.  Anyone using one on your mini or full ipad?  What brand?  Glossy or matte?

thanks.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> I love the mini but the glass is very slick and not much area to hang on to so I am nervous that I don't feel like I have a good hold on it.
> 
> I am thinking of trying a skin to help with that. Anyone using one on your mini or full ipad? What brand? Glossy or matte?
> 
> thanks.


I was a little uncomfortable with mine until I got the cover. It was so slim, and my hands aren't totally trustworthy these days - and dry winter skin just exacerbated that feeling.

Once I got the cover though, it didn't feel like it was about to go slip slidin' away. I put it in my Oberon K2 cover for a few days but that didn't feel right either - totally killed the "slim & light" factor for me. But the Poetic covers (and similar Moko covers) made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Vet

I walked into a very crowded Apple store and walked out with my white 32gb LTE! I will have to get the Apple Care in a couple of weeks. My Poetic cover is still MIA!


----------



## maries

Vet said:


> I walked into a very crowded Apple store and walked out with my white 32gb LTE! I will have to get the Apple Care in a couple of weeks. My Poetic cover is still MIA!


Congratulations! Sorry your cover is still MIA.


----------



## Vet

Thanks Marie. I had them set it up in the store. They weren't able to get my Verizon email going.

ETA: My Poetic cover came. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## geko29

Vet said:


> I walked into a very crowded Apple store and walked out with my white 32gb LTE! I will have to get the Apple Care in a couple of weeks. My Poetic cover is still MIA!


You may want to think twice about the AppleCare+. You're covered for the first year anyway, and an out of warranty replacement is $219. So if you need repair/replacement in the first year or not at all, you're out $99. If you need repair/replacement in the second year, you pay $149 total (it's $50 per incident, maximum of two), so you save $70. After two years, you've paid the $99 AND a replacement will still cost you $219 on top of it.

Basically unless you think it's far more likely to fail between 12 and 24 months than not, you're better off without the coverage. Maximum upside is $70 with coverage for a single incident, but there's a guaranteed downside of $99 if you buy it and don't need it. If you're fairly certain you'll have TWO incidents during the coverage period, then it's worthwhile. But then I'd argue you should look at a different device or an otterbox.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Applecare is a two year warranty. I normally don't buy these things but with a newborn and two dogs in the house I decided it was worth it for me but that was with an iPad 3, 64GB. So far I have not needed it but who knows what is going to happen.


----------



## geko29

MamaProfCrash said:


> Applecare is a two year warranty.


Correct, but the factory warranty is one year, so you get one year of warranty coverage with applecare, covering months 13-24 (1-12 are included with the device). Whether you have applecare or not, if it breaks in the first year, it gets replaced. That's what I meant by being out $99 if the failure is in the first 12 months.

The math is a bit different on an iPad3, where the upfront cost is the same, but the replacement cost is $299, vs. the Mini's replacement cost of $219. On an iPad3/4, you save the same amount WITH applecare if you DO need a replacement as you save WITHOUT applecare if you DON'T. Whether it makes sense depends purely on whether you think there's a greater or less than 50% chance that you'll need a replacement. For the mini, these figures are more than 2:1 in favor of not having coverage, so you'd have to figure the failure rate at more like 70% for it to make sense.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Except that if it breaks in the first year and you have Apple Care, you save $69 if it breaks in the first year. So if you are a klutz or think that something might happen that breaks your iPad, it would be worth it to have the coverage. (shrugs)

It really depends on the person and they know how frequently they break their electronics.  I agree, for most people it is not needed.

As I said, this is the first time I bought the coverage and it was only because I knew I was having a baby. The liklihood of my sitting on it, dropping it, or something else happening is high enough that I thought it was worth the price. So far I have not needed it but who knows.


----------



## maries

Doesn't Applecare Plus cover some things that aren't normally covered plus the added tech support?    Just like any insurance you pay for it hoping you won't need to use it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think so. Essentially, you can bring in the pieces of your device and they will replace it for you. I am not sure about other tech support. I rarely use the Genius Bar.


----------



## Vet

Wow, I should have seen this yesterday. DH bought it. He figured with 3 grand kids 2-6, better safe than sorry. I didn't think the regular warranty covered accidental breakage during the first year.


----------



## maries

I thought the ipad warranty only covered hardware problems where the Applecare+ covers accidental handling.  The tech support is 2 years on the phone as well as the genius bar.    I don't usually get protection plans but just felt better having one on my very first ipad.  We try to keep things out of reach of the grandkids and the dog but sometimes they can get things we think are put away where they won't get them.  And accidents can happen so I went for it this time.    Even with new models coming out, I hope to keep this up and running for a long time.


----------



## hsuthard

Marie is correct. AppleCare covers accidental damage, where the provided warranty doesn't. Also the provided warranty phone support is for 30 days only, versus two years of phone support with AppleCare.


----------



## Vet

hsuthard said:


> Marie is correct. AppleCare covers accidental damage, where the provided warranty doesn't. Also the provided warranty phone support is for 30 days only, versus two years of phone support with AppleCare.


This was my understanding also. I enjoy using the iPad with the kiddies. They will continue to use the iPad 2, but the mini is mine. Still, accidents happen.


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> Marie is correct. AppleCare covers accidental damage, where the provided warranty doesn't. Also the provided warranty phone support is for 30 days only, versus two years of phone support with AppleCare.


And that's why the talking heads on TV, who normally don't recommend extended warranties, do tend to recommend AppleCare. Not just for the damage coverage, but for the additionalmtech support, which weve always found to be outstanding. Not to mention perky. 

We don't always get it, but we did get it on our iPhone 5s. DH is debating on whether to get it for my MacBook Air, which is almost a year old now, so we'll have to decide soon. I think we ended up buying it for our first iMac when it had some issue - DH was talking to tech support and when it became clear it would need to go in to be repaired he bought it over the phone. And it paid for itself in the end, when a precious grandchild dropped a little something in the CD/DVD slot. Again. 

The other factor for us is that we're nowhere near an Apple Store so the phone support is particularly handy for us. There is a repair place we can take our iThings to, but it's sure handy to take care of stuff by phone if we can.


----------



## corkyb

What about Square Trade?  They are cheaper with their discounts, provide for more "events".  I agonized over Applecare vs. Square Trade and went with Square Trade on the ipad 4 and iphone 5.  I think maybe I made a mistake due to the tech support piece, although I do have one to one for year.


----------



## maries

corkyb said:


> What about Square Trade? They are cheaper with their discounts, provide for more "events". I agonized over Applecare vs. Square Trade and went with Square Trade on the ipad 4 and iphone 5. I think maybe I made a mistake due to the tech support piece, although I do have one to one for year.


I bought the Square Trade warranty for the mini I bought my husband and the AC+ for my mini. Sq Trade doesn't give you the tech support but a good reputation for handling claims if there is accidental damage. These are our first iPads and they seem more delicate than our Kindles or my k-Fire. Our iPhones are in sturdy cases and smaller so easier to grip (IMO). I'm still trying to find the best way to hang on to the mini which is a slippery little thing.


----------



## geko29

maries said:


> I thought the ipad warranty only covered hardware problems where the Applecare+ covers accidental handling.


It does, but so does the flat-rate non-warranty replacement, which is the part I don't think a lot of people understand. So if you're twice as likely to break it as not, the plan makes sense. I'm not saying it's never worth it, just that it often isn't.

Full disclosure: last week I actually got a launch-day iPad 2 replaced for an intermittent home button. It was a gift that included applecare, so based on current prices, I theoretically saved $100 (iPad 2 non-warranty replacement is $249). Under the old terms this is actually $150 saved, since there is no deductible on the non-plus applecare like there is on the current plans. That's great. But you have to look at the flipside as well. I've had 10 iPhones (2x3G, 1x3GS, 3x4, 1x5), an iPad 1, 2, 3, Mini, and 4th gen iPod Touch. Of those I've had one goodwill replacement of an iPhone 4, and the above applecare replacement of the iPad 2. If I had bought applecare for all these devices at the $99 rate, that's almost $1500 spent, to save $150. Even if apple had charged me for the replacement iPhone 4 (which they certainly had the right to do--my wife put it through the wash!), that would have been at the $199 flat rate, vs. $149 for applecare plus and one incident. So my net savings would have gone up to $200. This is why the plans are offered--the profit margin is larger than on just about any other product or service in the entire market.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Agreed geko29. Like I said, I rarely buy the extended warrenty but in this case, with such a large investment, I decided it was worth it. 

The AC+ is more convientent then the Square Trade warrenty. If you break the device, you bring it to the Apple Store and they replace it. You don't have to jump through any hoops. That alone makes it worth it to me to get the AC+ over Square Trade.


----------



## Vet

Groupon has a Hype Bluetooth Keyboard Workstation Folio for iPad Mini for $26. I bought one in Purple.


----------



## laurie_lu

I finally got my iPad Mini yesterday.  The local Walmart got them back in stock.  I ended up getting the 32GB Black/Slate wifi.  I ordered a case from Amazon and should get it pretty quickly  (Amazon Prime)

I love this little thing.


----------



## Toby

Glad to hear. I'm using mine right now.


----------



## maries

laurie_lu said:


> I finally got my iPad Mini yesterday. The local Walmart got them back in stock. I ended up getting the 32GB Black/Slate wifi. I ordered a case from Amazon and should get it pretty quickly (Amazon Prime)
> 
> I love this little thing.


Congratulations. Which case did you get? I have tried quite a few and like the Invellop the best - so far at least. I like the colors they offer too.


----------



## laurie_lu

I ended up ordering the Invellop as well.  It was the closest in design/function as my Marware Folio case for my iPad2 which is perfect.


----------



## maries

laurie_lu said:


> I ended up ordering the Invellop as well. It was the closest in design/function as my Marware Folio case for my iPad2 which is perfect.


What color? DH has the blue and I have the red and an orange one . The purple looked nice too.


----------



## laurie_lu

I went with black.  I know it's not very exciting but I get distracted easily by skins, and other border attention getting colors & patterns.  Amazon says my case is to arrive by tomorrow night.  I've been so paranoid using my new Mini this weekend without having any protection on it.

When I first turned it on, it had a full battery charge.  I have installed a lot of Apps and used it every day and I still have a little less than 50% remaining.  I'm impressed with the battery.  I do believe the long battery life has a lot to do with the fact that it has a smaller screen that is NOT Retina.  I do think that when they upgrade this device to have Retina, there will be added weight and less battery life.  I have no regrets for not waiting on a Retina display Mini.


----------



## Vet

Congrats Laurie! It's become my e-reader of choice!


----------



## maries

laurie_lu said:


> I went with black. I know it's not very exciting but I get distracted easily by skins, and other border attention getting colors & patterns. Amazon says my case is to arrive by tomorrow night. I've been so paranoid using my new Mini this weekend without having any protection on it.
> 
> When I first turned it on, it had a full battery charge. I have installed a lot of Apps and used it every day and I still have a little less than 50% remaining. I'm impressed with the battery. I do believe the long battery life has a lot to do with the fact that it has a smaller screen that is NOT Retina. I do think that when they upgrade this device to have Retina, there will be added weight and less battery life. I have no regrets for not waiting on a Retina display Mini.


I hope you like the case. I like that the magnet on the cover works in the open position too so it doesn't flop if you have it folded back. I have no regrets not waiting either.


----------



## geko29

Vet said:


> Congrats Laurie! It's become my e-reader of choice!


I'm not quite there yet myself, but it is a pretty nice experience. I think once the Retina mini comes out, I will likely retire my Kindles.


----------



## Vet

The weight of the mini makes it easier to hold than my original Fire. I still like my kk for outdoor reading.


----------



## AshMP

I received my mini for Christmas and I have to admit, I love it madly.  I've owned the iPad, the Kindle Fire and neither one has made me as happy.

For me it's my "work computer" ... I do all my social media on it, website updating, e-mails.  I have the AT&T version, so on the go is amazing which is something my Kindle Fire never offered me.

While I'll never retire my Kindle eInk, the Mini fills a niche all it's own and I'm so happy to hear others love it too!


----------



## HarryK

laurie_lu said:


> When I first turned it on, it had a full battery charge.


I recently got an iPad mini for myself, and that was a nice surprise. I was thinking I'd have to charge the thing for a few hours before using it, then when I plugged it in, I saw that it was already at 96% capacity. I've only had mine for a few days now, and I'm having fun learning about the device and playing around with it.


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> It did. Nearly everything was finished transferring when I got up the next morning. I absolutely love this little iPad. I've named her Minnie (I know, not very original). I also love the fact that she makes buying a purse so much easier.


Yes! The mini adds very little weight to my purse.


----------



## laurie_lu

For the first time, I used my iPad Mini as an eReader in bed before I went to sleep.  I did this a couple nights using iBooks in Night Mode.  I also used the 'Marvin' App as well in Night Mode.  It just didn't feel right to my eyes.  In fact my sleep wasn't as restful as it is when I use my Kindle Touch.  I am one of those people who's eyes prefer eInk for reading books.


----------



## Toby

What is night mode?


----------



## mooshie78

I'm guessing it's the white text on black background.


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> For the first time, I used my iPad Mini as an eReader in bed before I went to sleep. I did this a couple nights using iBooks in Night Mode. I also used the 'Marvin' App as well in Night Mode. It just didn't feel right to my eyes. In fact my sleep wasn't as restful as it is when I use my Kindle Touch. I am one of those people who's eyes prefer eInk for reading books.


Oh wow - I hadn't heard of the "Marvin" reading app, but I just downloaded it and I like it a lot! I was using ShuBook for ePubs, but I think I'm going to like Marvin better. It has some nice features, like a timer/reminder. Not to mention a feature similar to x-ray for Kindle. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## laurie_lu

Marvin also has a Dropbox feature.  I have my entire eBook library uploaded to my Dropbox account.  The Marvin App can link to your Dropbox account and Marvin will download any and all of your books from your library to your device.

Yes Night Mode is the dark background with light text.


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> Marvin also has a Dropbox feature. I have my entire eBook library uploaded to my Dropbox account. The Marvin App can link to your Dropbox account and Marvin will download any and all of your books from your library to your device.
> 
> Yes Night Mode is the dark background with light text.


I saw that. Usually I connect to my Calibre library via wifi and download wirelessly, which also works for Marvin so I'll do that soon (not everything, but books I want to read, books that are "next up" in my series, etc). The one downside is that I do have to need to be around the laptop with Calibre open to do that. I need to look into getting my Calibre library into Dropbox - I'm pretty sure I've seen directions on that somewhere.

Looks like Marvin is a pretty new app, and the developers are working on improvements. It'll be interesting to see what they add with updates.


----------



## corkyb

Meemo said:


> I saw that. Usually I connect to my Calibre library via wifi and download wirelessly, which also works for Marvin so I'll do that soon (not everything, but books I want to read, books that are "next up" in my series, etc). The one downside is that I do have to need to be around the laptop with Calibre open to do that. I need to look into getting my Calibre library into Dropbox - I'm pretty sure I've seen directions on that somewhere.
> 
> Looks like Marvin is a pretty new app, and the developers are working on improvements. It'll be interesting to see what they add with updates.


I tried Marvin on my iPad and it has a lot of cool features. Too bad it doesn't read mobi. All my books in Db are mobi.


----------



## laurie_lu

Here are the upcoming new features coming with the next "Marvin" update...

http://marvinapp.com/whatsnew.html


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I downloaded Marvin. I might actually have to get a dropbox account.

A quick note: Marvin reads DRM free EPubs. That could be problematic for some users here. Essentially, don't bother if you only read books sold by Amazon or most of the big bookstores. So, I have some converting to do when I get home. I like that you can email books to your IPad. I think I will go that route. I really like the page that keeps track of what you read.

It looks like a nice App. Very cool


----------



## Meemo

There's a Marvin discussion on mobilereads. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198617 The developer posts on the thread and is very much open to suggestions. There was recently discussion about getting connected with ADE so that Marvin could read DRMed ePubs, and the costs involved. Sounds like he's open to doing it if it isn't cost-prohibitive.

And apparently he sent off the version 1.2 update to Apple yesterday, so hopefully it'll be on the way to us soon.

And there's a review of Marvin here. http://www.geekintheforest.com/marvin-review/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ADE still won't help Kindle users. I saw early in the discussion a mention of how difficult it would to set it up for drm free Mobi.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! That's what I thought about night mode. I thought that I was missing out on something new, so had to ask.


----------



## Meemo

MamaProfCrash said:


> ADE still won't help Kindle users. I saw early in the discussion a mention of how difficult it would to set it up for drm free Mobi.


True, but for those who like to get books from Gutenberg, Feedbooks, etc, DRM-free ebooks from Overdrive and other sources, even DRM-free books Amazon, it's a really nice ePub reader. And for those who might do semi-naughty things to their DRMed books in the privacy of their own home, for their own personal usage, it's a much nicer reading app than the Kindle app. 

I'm reading almost exclusively on my Mini these days, so I'm really pleased to find Marvin. But I do recognize that there are folks who buy only from Amazon, B&N, Kobo, Sony, etc - this won't be the app for them.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I think I'm going to go ahead nd get the mini. I love the size and weight. I like it without a case, but I know I'm going to need something, don't want to risk dropping it. My coworker had the otter box case on hers and surprisingly it's not too heavy.


----------



## Meemo

luvmykindle3 said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead nd get the mini. I love the size and weight. I like it without a case, but I know I'm going to need something, don't want to risk dropping it. My coworker had the otter box case on hers and surprisingly it's not too heavy.


I got a back-only cover for my Mini a few days ago. It's my favorite type of case for tablets. The Mini is so thin though that the case is almost too thin. I had a lovely leather back-only case for my original Fire - would love to find something similar for my Mini. My Poetic covers for the Mini are nice and light, though. Love them.


----------



## Vet

Are you going to use a screen protector with your back-only case?


----------



## Meemo

Vet said:


> Are you going to use a screen protector with your back-only case?


No, at least not yet - I don't have one on my iPad or my Fire - the glass isn't indestructible but it's pretty darned tough, and I have a hard time getting protectors on without bubbles or dust or cat hair getting under them. I know I'm living on the edge...but really I'm the only one using it. Even though the wallpaper "badge" I made for the lockscreen says "Meemo's Mini - Ask nicely!" - directed towards the grandkids! - they aren't really interested in our smaller tablets. They like the 10" iPads. And I do have a zippered Vera Bradley pouch to put it in for carrying in my purse.

I'll keep looking - with the $5 credit I had from Amazon this one only cost me $3:


I'd _*so*_ love to have one like this for my Mini (it's the one I had for my original Fire). 


Must stop looking - but I'm kinda liking this one, not so much for looks, but for practicality...


----------



## Vet

Now, I'm considering a back-only case. I'd use it at home. While out and about, I'll stick with my Poetic cover. The poor Mini might get damaged in my purse


----------



## Meemo

Must. Stop. Looking.

Seriously!!!

But...I saw a neat one I looked on eBay and was looking for something similar on Amazon. Didn't find anything, but I did find this and put it on my Wish List ($14.99, Prime shipping):


This is the one I found on eBay (also comes in black & light pink):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/C-Bling-Bling-rhinestone-Plating-Hard-Back-Case-Cover-for-Apple-iPad-mini-White-/360583000230?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item53f46bf0a6


----------



## maries

Meemo said:


> I got a back-only cover for my Mini a few days ago. It's my favorite type of case for tablets. The Mini is so thin though that the case is almost too thin. I had a lovely leather back-only case for my original Fire - would love to find something similar for my Mini. My Poetic covers for the Mini are nice and light, though. Love them.


Amazon has a back only cover by Simplism or is it Simpilism that is a leather look with a hand strap. I t  ought it was nice looking - 4 color options. Javoedge has a croc one with a hand strap. I really like the Invellop cover but haven't figured out how to hold it comfortably. Right now I am using the Marware Axis. I like the hand strap but it is much thicker. I'm not sure yet if that is a good thing or not. My thumb is appreciative of the hand strap and I feel like it is more secure in my hand.


----------



## corkyb

Are all of you who got the Mini still loving it?
Do you use it as an ereader instead of your kindle?  
Did you get rid of a larger iPad or do you have both?

I'm trying to wait for the retina screen and because I bought an ipad 4 after selling my ipad 1.  But I was sooo torn between the ipad and the mini.  It was my eyes that finally convinced me to go for the big one, but I don't use it as much as I think I would if I had the mini.  I mostly use my MBP at home rather than the iPad, although I do love the apps and reading news and such on the iPad.  It's just when I have to type or read boards like this, or even FB, I like the MBP.  

Yesterday, I was out all day and had to answer a bunch of emails on my phone.  I HATED it.  I don't mind reading them, but please don't ask me type much on that thing.  I know people who use the phone as their primary device for everything and I just cannot imagine.  But, on the other hand, I really don't want three iDevices AND a MBP just for me. 

So I thought I would check in to see if anyone regrets getting the mini or isn't finding it to be all they hoped and to see who uses it as thier primary ereader also.

Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't regret my Mini one bit. And yes, it has become my primary reader, heck, it's my primary EVERYTHING. I very rarely use my Kindle, got rid of my laptop and I only use my desktop once in a blue moon (I pretty much only use it for Calibre) If I didn't need it to make phone calls, I'd probably give up my iPhone at this point. (And I think back to just a couple of years ago when I used it almost exclusively)  As much as I loved my full sized iPad, I love the Mini twice as much...

My purse is much, much lighter (and smaller) since I bought the Mini.


----------



## Meemo

You've probably figured out that I still love my Mini - I'm still looking for new clothes for it!  

It had become my primary reader as well, even before I got the Marvin app. I've barely touched my K4 since I got the Mini, which I didn't expect at all. I rarely pick up my Fire HD. I still like my iPad 1 for magazines, although I do have a Zinio account on the Mini and don't really have a problem reading magazines on it. If I'm going to type a lot I prefer my MacBook Air, but I'm realizing if I type in portrait mode on the Mini (as I am with this post!) it's not bad at all. Holding it landscape I tend to miss the space bar a lot. Like, a LOT!  Sitting at a table works much better for me but I'm usually not at a table with it. 

It was Heather ^^ who enabled me   she said something along the lines of preferring to pay more for something she loves than paying less and getting something she likes. I realized the same applied to me - I saw the Mini the day it came out and knew I wanted one. Badly.  I tell myself a retina screen Mini will probably weigh more and have shorter battery life (the Mini's is surprisingly good) and will cost even more. We'll see. 

But no, no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## Vet

It's become my primary reader! I struggled with waiting for an improved mini for a couple of weeks, before realizing that this one has everything I need. I don't have a problem with the display, the speed is great and the battery life is amazing. As Heather said, it makes your purse lighter!


----------



## jaspertyler

I love my mini so much that I barely use iPad 4 and I took back my Kindle Paperwhite.  I use it a lot.  I only use a smart cover and then a Roo sleeve when carrying it around.  I love it  (Did I mention that?)


----------



## Leanne King

I adore my mini and use it for everything. We have many computers in the house, but the mini gets used more than all the others put together. It's literally in use 24 hours a day (new baby, long nights without sleep equals much reading and watching of movies at 3am!)

Now Logitech have just announced the mini version of their excellent keyboard case, I've got one on preorder. I expect to be writing much more on the mini when that arrives.


----------



## Toby

I love my mini too. I got it to take to work & when I go somewhere, but I also use it at home when I need to look something up quickly or when I want to use up the battery, so that I can charge it up.,


----------



## Holly

Still waiting for a retina display Mini to come out.  Will definitely pre-order one when it comes out.  No longer using my kindle(s) very much.  Have an iPad 4 which is great for surfing.  My iPad 1 started getting finicky.  I did order an Oberon Sleeve and think that when I get my Mini, I will read it naked.  The iPads have covers for them.  I have played quite a bit with the Mini, and would consider one if I didn't have the retina display to compare it to.


----------



## HarryK

corkyb said:


> Are all of you who got the Mini still loving it?


I'm definitely still loving my Mini. I find the size and weight to be very convenient, and I often take it with me when I leave the house. I don't have any other tablet devices, so my Mini is my eReader, and it works fine for that purpose.

A retina display would have been nice, sure, but I find that the display is very much satisfactory for my purposes.


----------



## laurie_lu

I recently picked up our iPad2 to download updates for some Apps and was taken back by the heaviness of it.  It felt somewhat awkward to hold.  Funny how I've gotten spoiled by my Mini.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am thinking of getting a sleeve for my iPad. The Oberon cover is gorgeous but heavy. A sleeve would provide good protection and I can use the iPad out of it safely enough. I can use the cover when I am traveling and worried about protecting the iPad on the plane and the like.


----------



## Patricia

HarryDayle said:


> Now Logitech have just announced the mini version of their excellent keyboard case, I've got one on preorder. I expect to be writing much more on the mini when that arrives.


Have they given you a shipping date yet?


----------



## Anotherdreamer

The mini is awesome! I use it for almost everything except reading, but I have read on it. I like to read on the kindle newspaper print more. It's fantastic though.


----------



## Leanne King

Patricia said:


> Have they given you a shipping date yet?


Not yet, no. The order status says that it's packed and ready to go, but it's said that since Friday.


----------



## Meemo

MamaProfCrash said:


> I am thinking of getting a sleeve for my iPad. The Oberon cover is gorgeous but heavy. A sleeve would provide good protection and I can use the iPad out of it safely enough. I can use the cover when I am traveling and worried about protecting the iPad on the plane and the like.


I used an old Octovo leather K2 sleeve on my Mini briefly, while I waited for my first cover to arrive. Now that I have a back-only cover on it, I use a Vera Bradley sleeve to carry it in my purse. If I were traveling, though, I'd put it back in one of my Poetic covers. And still use the VB sleeve for extra protection - I know how my bags can get!


----------



## Toby

It could because of the blizzard or other conditions.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I finally got the mini! I love it. I still have my ipad3. I plan to use my mini when I'm out, and leave my bigger ipad for home. The mini is so light. I really didn't want a case, but got a thin one for protection anyway.


----------



## teralpar

I sold my iPad 2 three weeks ago, and bought an iPad Mini (black, 16GB WiFi) last night. I love this thing! I don't regret getting rid of the iPad 2 at all. I feel like I can get more of my money's worth out of the Mini than with the iPad 2, since I am able to carry the Mini wherever I go. When I had the iPad 2, I would only use it at home--it was too big for me to carry it around in my handbag. I debated on waiting until the iPad Mini Retina came out, but couldn't hold off any longer (I was having iPad withdrawals), so I went ahead and got it without Retina. The screen on the Mini doesn't bother me at all, even while reading on the Kindle app and Flipboard. 

Now I'm just waiting for my RooCase cover to ship. For now I am carrying my Mini in my handbag in the box it came in.


----------



## Vet

Congrats to luvmykindle3 and Terri! My iPad 2 stays at home these days!


----------



## Patricia

[Now Logitech have just announced the mini version of their excellent keyboard case, I've got one on preorder. I expect to be writing much more on the mini when that arrives.
[/quote]

Harry, did you get your case yet? Let us know what you think.


----------



## Leanne King

Frustratingly, no. I saw a review somewhere (can't remember where) and a few of the comments were from people who already had theirs. My order still shows as being packed but not shipped. I called Logitech and they said the product was still preorder only, they had no shipping date.

I pointed out that their original press release said shipping in February (this was the 28th!) and that it appeared some people had already got theirs. She went off to check again, and came back and said no, definitely no release date, preorders only, and gave me the to option cancel. So I assume they are shipping in some parts of the world, but not Europe. 

As to the reviews I've seen, they are very mixed. Some love it, some hate it and say it's a compromise in size too far.


----------



## buckerine

Alright, I have to be honest and hopefully I don't get flamed.  I got my iPad mini a couple of months ago. Since then, my Kindle Paperwhite has been sitting unloved on a shelf. I actually find text a lot sharper on the iPad mini, probably because of the high contrast between the white screen and black text. It's also infinitely easier scrolling through pages and scrolling through my book list. I've bought one too many Kindle books and it's sometimes a chore searching for them on my Paperwhite. 

Oh and plus I picked up a cute little smart cover (love that thing!) along with a nice little Caudabe mini shell clear cover for the back and now I'm a happy camper.


----------



## NightReader

I can't flame you.  My PaperWhite was sad and lonely since I got a Mini.  So, I sent it to live with someone who adores it.  I do think I might miss it come summer.  But I still have my old Kindle for reading outside, so I hope I won't miss it too much.


----------



## Meemo

NightReader said:


> I can't flame you. My PaperWhite was sad and lonely since I got a Mini. So, I sent it to live with someone who adores it. I do think I might miss it come summer. But I still have my old Kindle for reading outside, so I hope I won't miss it too much.


Same here. A friend now has my K$79 and lighted cover. I have DH's old K2 for outdoor reading if I need it.

Give the Marvin reading app a try if you have any non-DRMed ePubs. It's an amazing app, and the main reason my Mini is my ereader of choice now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Love Marvin. Bought the theme pack to support the developer, and  really like purple.


----------



## teralpar

buckerine said:


> Alright, I have to be honest and hopefully I don't get flamed.  I got my iPad mini a couple of months ago. Since then, my Kindle Paperwhite has been sitting unloved on a shelf. I actually find text a lot sharper on the iPad mini, probably because of the high contrast between the white screen and black text. It's also infinitely easier scrolling through pages and scrolling through my book list. I've bought one too many Kindle books and it's sometimes a chore searching for them on my Paperwhite.


Don't feel too bad...  Since I bought my iPad mini 3 weeks ago, I've only used my Kindle Touch once. Reading the Kindle app on the Mini is fun because of the page turn animation. Reading on the Mini is fine for me, especially in sepia mode. I don't want to get rid of my Kindle though, since it's much better to read on it in bright sunlight plus the battery life is much longer. But for now, my KT is out of my purse and on my headboard with the power turned off.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MamaProfCrash said:


> Love Marvin. Bought the theme pack to support the developer, and really like purple.


Same here...


----------



## Toby

Well, today was so sunny & bright in the car,  that I could not even read my book on my Marvin App. Although maybe it was the dark background with the white lettering. I did not experiment as I could barely see anything. So, I am planning to take my K4 with me as well.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> Well, today was so sunny & bright in the car, that I could not even read my book on my Marvin App. Although maybe it was the dark background with the white lettering. I did not experiment as I could barely see anything. So, I am planning to take my K4 with me as well.


Make sure you aren't wearing polarized sunglasses - I can't see my iPhone in the car with sunglasses on, but as soon as I take them off, Eureka! I did take the Mini outside this afternoon to read for a bit - gorgeous sunny weather here today. I was under the umbrella, still had to change the background to Pearl, but with brightness at 100% I could read it fine. I'm keeping our old K2, though, for car trips. Just in case. I do some of my best extended reading on car trips. DH still has his K$79 too, although he hasn't really used it much at all recently. He's been using Marvin on his Mini, too.


----------



## Toby

No sunglasses on, but thanks for letting me know about the sunglasses. I plan on experimenting as long as I can see what I am doing.


----------



## Toby

OMG, I just experimented with Marvin. I scrolled down on the colors in the Theme, to see all the cool colors! I don!t have to read in the usual colors like black & white, etc. SO MUCH FUN!!! I also raised the brightness like you mentioned. I now have a green background with red lettering. I think that I will keep changing the colors.


----------



## MsScarlett

I've had mine for about a week now, and I have to admit I am fairly emamored of it.  It has become my "carry around with me" device and it does pretty much everything I need.  (I do feel a bit like I'm "cheating' on my Kindle Fire since it has been left at home while I'm out.) 

I was a bit worried about the display quality, but it really hasn't been an issue.  I have been wanting an Ipad for a long time, but I just didn't like the size.  The mini is the perfect size!


----------



## Toby

Same here. My mini is my go out device. Marvin sure does make reading books more fun. I still use my Fires & Kindle eReaders at home, so they are not neglected. I think it would be so cool, if the developer of Marvin worked with Amazon to do the same thing with the kindle eReaders & Fires.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I'm going to hold out on getting a mini until Apple releases it with a retina display, which I hope is this spring rather than next fall.  But what I'm curious about before I get one, is how is the mini to read magazines on?  I noticed with Flipboard, that there isn't anything for text size adjustment that I've been able to find, which is frustrating because I can actually get larger text on my iPhone 4S than on the mini.  If someone knows where the settings button is in Flipboard for the iPad, I would appreciate knowing if there is a way to adjust the text size.  I've got a Kindle 3, which is great for reading books, but that's the limit of what I use it for.  When it comes to just reading a book, I will always gravitate to the Kindle 3 for several reasons, first, it does what it does so well, it is too easy to get side tracked when you have all the other things you know you can do on the mini, and you just can knock the battery life on the K3.  But with color content, that is where the iPad mini will shine.  Once I get it, I want to read magazines such as Nat Geo, Science, Discovery, etc.  What are the rest of you reading on your minis?  Have you run into any issues with magazine reading on the mini?  And while reading, how does the mini do on battery life?
Gene


----------



## Leanne King

I don't use Flipboard much (I prefer Pulse), but it has three text size settings: Normal, Large and Extra Large. I think the default is Large, so you should be able to go at least one notch higher. The setting can be found in the Settings screen (!) which you can get to by tapping the little cog icon at the bottom right of the main Flipboard page (the one with the tiles).

I get >10 hours from the battery. Out of habit I tend to charge it every day anyway as it gets used almost 24 hours a day, not just for reading but for everything (radio, tv, reading, surfing, writing, etc).

I don't read many magazines on it, a lot of magazine apps for iOS are pretty poor, based on Mag+ which is just a wrapper around huge PDFs. I did have a subscription to The Week (UK edition) for a while and that worked really well though.

I'd be amazed if Apple release a retina mini before Q3. Driving and lighting four times as many pixels requires a lot of juice, and I'm not convinced they've got the battery tech to do it without adding thickness and weight to the mini yet. Like many here, was skeptical about the non-retina mini having got used to other retina displays, but actually it's fine. You tend to hold a tablet further away than a phone, so pixel density is less of an issue. And it's higher density than the iPad 1 or 2.

Having said that, I'll be ordering a retina version as soon as it's released (one iPad mini in the house is not enough, wife keeps nicking it) , _provided_ it's not bigger, heavier, or harder on batteries. I wouldn't compromise on any of those attributes just for a step up in resolution.


----------



## MsScarlett

I have read my Nat Geo, my Kindle mags and my Zinio mags on the Mini and I have enjoyed reading them on the device.


----------



## Vet

I'd like to take my ATT iPad Mini to Jamaica this summer. Will I be able to use my cellular data? I have a pre-pay plan. Will I be able to do Face Time?


----------



## derek alvah

Loving the iPad mini so far. So much lighter than my old iPad 2. Don't know if it'll replace my kindle touch as my reader though. We'll see. Bought a Poetic Slimline case for it and hated it. It wouldn't hold any of the propped up positions, just kept falling over. Got a Devicewear Vegan leather case and it is perfect for me. Holds the positions, has magnetic cover for wake feature and looks very good on the iPad mini. Seems very well made.


----------



## meljackson

wow. thank you whoever suggested the Marvin app! It's so cool.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Isn't Marvin great? I love it. I am working on moving my books into drop boxs so i can load them more easily into Marvin. I cannot wait for him to put in folders or something similar.


----------



## Leanne King

Folders coming in the next release of Marvin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

meljackson said:


> wow. thank you whoever suggested the Marvin app! It's so cool.


Isn't it? I love it.


----------



## Meemo

meljackson said:


> wow. thank you whoever suggested the Marvin app! It's so cool.


I heard about it here from laurie_lu - I've been spreading the word wherever I can. If only Kindle, Nook, etc would take a cue from Marvin - I'm finding it difficult to read with any other app now. I just get annoyed - why can't they be as good??


----------



## Toby

I have been having fun changing the colors on Marvin. The only thing I wish it would do, is to sync the book I am reading from my iPad Mini to my iPad 2.


----------



## Jen200

Toby said:


> I have been having fun changing the colors on Marvin. The only thing I wish it would do, is to sync the book I am reading from my iPad Mini to my iPad 2.


I think we may get the ability to sync when the iPhone app is ready.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kb7uen Gene

What is the Marvin app?  I went to the IOS app store on the iPhone and couldn't find it.  Is it only available for the iPad?
Gene


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is only available on iPad right now. He is working on an iPhone version. I got a drop box account to be able to use Marvin on the road.


----------



## mistyd107

reading thru this thread trying to decide whether to get one instead of upgrading my fire. and I think I just about have. I'm curious about a couple of things though. I am going to try and use giftcard balances from amazon or apple to purchase online. Because of a disability its difficult for me to get out to stores. If I do purchase online will i need to sign for it? I am usually here but may not get to the door in time.  Also just out of curiosity Heather I know how much you loved your paperwhite when it arrived.   is that the Kindle you have stopped using If so wow  anyway thanks in advance for any help 
Ps I have no books that I know of that I got somewhere other than amazon except for the 3 harry potter fanfic novels but the Marvin app sounds very nice. Hopefully at some point it may work with amazon


----------



## Patricia

Misty, I do believe I had to sign for my iPad mini, but maybe you could call Apple's customer service when you order and explain the situation.  They may have a solution for you.  Also, I absolutely love my iPad mini.  I can text my kids (I don't have good reception here for cell phones) and I can do Facetime with my little granddaughter. (They all have Apple products). 

The only thing that I noticed I can't do is borrow books from Amazon...that's for Kindle owners only.  But you can still borrow from your library.


----------



## Tam

I checked reward points on a credit card the other day and had enough to get $650 in gift cards from Best Buy! (It's been a LONG time since I cashed any rewards in on this card!) I got the gift cards from Best  Buy because it was the most "bang for the buck" in the rewards catalog. 

I have been wanting an iPad Mini for quite a long time, and am almost 100% sure that's what I'll be buying. I have a refurbished iPad 1 that I got from Cowboom.com over a year ago - and I use it daily. The only problem I have is that not all apps work on the original, and it is absolutely too heavy to carry easily in my purse. I know I'll use the mini for all my mobile needs.

My only issue is which one to get. I have 32Gb on the iPad. Not sure whether to go with 32 or 64 on the mini. I am tending to think the more storage the better. 

What do those of you who have one think? I don't plan to get a data plan, as I have a smartphone and so many places have wifi now. 

I am SOOO excited waiting for the gift cards to come. I do wonder about the retina display coming to a new mini release, but unless I hear something definite I think I'll just be putting my finders in my ears and saying LALALALALA about it.


----------



## Meemo

DH was reading a rumor site last week that said rumor has it "no retina Mini until early 2014".  But of course it's all rumor until they actually announce something.  

I've got 32gb and it's been fine for me so far (got mine in November).  Then again, I've always said that no one ever says "Gee, I wish I'd gotten less memory."  Haven't needed 3G at all since I have an iPhone.  I'm still in love with my Mini - I do hope it'll be upgradable to iOS 7.  Air Drop is really nice (been using it between my laptop and our desktop & it's pretty darned convenient).


----------



## Tam

Had to get some things at Sam's Club this morning, so I stopped by the iPads and played with a mini (which I've done quite a few times before.) two ladies had to tell me how much they love their minis. I can hardly wait for my gift cars to arrive. I also looked a iPods. My dear husband had a Touch and it's been " missing" for over a year... I put all his music on his iPad .1, but it isn't so portable for him. I think the new Nano looks great and should be perfect for him. Gonna get him an armband case to use when he's jogging, and I see that he can track his workouts with the nano too.


----------



## Toby

I got the 32GB because I did not know how much memory I would need. I also got the cell, because I did not have a smartphone until recently. I love my mini. Let us know when you get yours.


----------



## rod redux

The retina ipads are definitely nice, but the drawbacks are they are heavy and tend to get warm. I traded mine in for an ipad mini, which is perfectly sized for reading on. There is talk of a retina ipad mini coming at the end of the year or maybe next year, but there is ALWAYS going to be a new ipad coming. The nice thing is, they hold their value rather well, so when the new one comes out, you can sell your old one on ebay and use the money to upgrade, costing you very little, just listing fees and maybe a bit off the full price, since you'll be selling it used. I used to have several e-readers, but I sold them and just use the mini. I don't like having a bunch of different gadgets lying around. I always seem to forget to charge something. With ipad mini, you can access all your kindle books and amazon movies, as well as purchase from itunes ecosystem. 

Wanna know how clunky the full sized ipad can be? I was lying in bed reading one afternoon with the ipad sitting on my chest. I started to doze off and the ipad slipped out of my fingers and fell forward into my face. I guess I jumped and grimaced when I dropped it, because the edge of the device struck my tooth and actually chipped a piece of it off! Hurt like the Dickens, and now I have a little notch in one of my front teeth!


----------



## geniebeanie

I love my I pad 2 but would love a mini with more memory.  I have 16 and kinda filled it.  Financially cannot do it now.  Maybe in the future.


----------



## Patricia

Just heard that Apple is announcing their new line on Sept. 10.  I wonder if there will be a new mini.  I know there have been rumors about a mini with retina display.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought the latest rumor was no retina screen for the next mini? I have no idea why they wouldn't use the better screen but that was the rumor I had read a few thousand times.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm waiting for the announcement. If the new mini has retina I'll get one. The full sized ipad is supposed to be a lot lighter and a little thinner because they shaved off some of the bezel.


----------



## Leanne King

There will new iPads before the end of the year, but they won't be announced on the 10th. That event is for the iPhone 5S and 5C.


----------



## nico

i like my ipad mini mini, aka ipod touch.


----------



## Holly

I've waited so long for the retina iPad mini that I'm not going to settle for the current one.  I compromised and got a new Nexus to keep me happy until the retina mini comes out.  Both the Nexus 7 and the new 2013 version are excellent for reading but the iPads have apps that are more useful for me.  Love my electronic toys but my wardrobe could use some updating.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am thinking of picking up an iPod Touch


----------



## nico

MamaProfCrash said:


> I am thinking of picking up an iPod Touch


I really like it as an ultra portable reading device. I still prefer paper books, but if i want something to take with me all the time in my pocket, i use my iPod Touch. The only thing i don't like about it is that because it has a glass screen, glare is often a problem if there are any lights around and it can be hard to view in direct sunlight.


----------



## Tim_A

Holly said:


> I've waited so long for the retina iPad mini that I'm not going to settle for the current one. I compromised and got a new Nexus to keep me happy until the retina mini comes out. Both the Nexus 7 and the new 2013 version are excellent for reading but the iPads have apps that are more useful for me. Love my electronic toys but my wardrobe could use some updating.


I think in the spring we're going to see an awesome new iPad Mini - 64 bit A7 cpu, retina, fingerprint jobbie (the NSA will love it!!!), but it'll be choice of 4 colours in the plastic case. (I want *orange* not the colours they showed for the 5C!!!) I'm saving already. The champagne gold ally will be reserved for the 10" IMHO.


----------



## Toby

Nico, get the new PW kindle.


----------



## nico

Toby said:


> Nico, get the new PW kindle.


I get all my ebooks from the iBookstore, so Kindles don't really work for me. I've been tempted by the Kobo Aura, but i'm kinda holding out for a new 10" iPad if they make them thinner and (especially) lighter.


----------



## Pickett

nico said:


> I really like it as an ultra portable reading device. I still prefer paper books, but if i want something to take with me all the time in my pocket, i use my iPod Touch.


I got my ipod touch 4gen for the specific, and at the time sole, purpose of always being able to have a book with me. Now that I have it, I have found all sorts of other uses for it, but most of all it is a library of books I always carry around.
Waiting for a new ipad mini to come out (to replace my original Fire when it dies,) but will never give up my ipod-it is my favorite tech device.


----------

